# Anenome questions!



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a few questions about them because i plan on getting one.
-How do you handle them to place them in the tank?
-How badly could they harm other fish?
-How bad does a carpet anenome sting?
-What is the least stining anenome?

Thanks*c/p*


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Nickeftink said:


> I have a few questions about them because i plan on getting one.
> -How do you handle them to place them in the tank?
> -How badly could they harm other fish?
> -How bad does a carpet anenome sting?
> ...


First off: Welcome to the forum 


- Just pick em up don't be too rough with them. There sting isn't too bad. Unless your picking up a 6 inch carpet, that one might give you a good sting.

- Well the larger they are the more they can swallow. Depending on how aggressive the species is they can deff eat or kill other fish, on purpose or by accident. Now coral on the other hand is a bit more "at-risk" as i have many-a-coral fall at the hands of my nems 

- Well the little ones aren't too horrid. The larger ones aren't too fun. If your allergic you may want to look at a different species.

- Personally I would say a Pink tipped Haitian / condy they are about the weakest sting nems. that's my opinion.


----------



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you so much that was extremely helpful


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on all the above. What size tank are you looking to put this anemone in? And how long has it been set up?


----------



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

@ladyonyx: I'm starting up a new 55 gallon reef tank, so im going to let the tank mature first before I buy one.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

You need to do lots and lots of research first!.. anemones are very sensitive creatures and should therefor be given the utmost respect.
When you are ready to buy one try to get a captive engineered one, this way its one less off a real reef.. and captive ones are more tolerant to the home aquarium.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

That's good to hear. Anemones are one thing you don't want to rush; I'd wait a minimum of 3-4 months before adding one. The longer the better.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

GetITCdot's failed anemone attempts:

1 $49 dollar green BTA
1 $69 dollar carpet
1 $79 dollar 12 inch sebae

I don't do anemones anymore...


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

As Soon At The Anemone Attaches To A Rock Try To Set The Rock Upside Down On Other Rocks Without Squishing It So It Will Make A Nice "j" With Its Foot. It Will Also Stay Put This Way So You Dont Have To Worry About It Getting Caught In A Powerhead Or Stinging Other Tank Mates.


----------

